# Yellowing Anubias



## @thepuzzlemonkey (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi,
Following on from my 'welcome' thread, "just came to say hello", i'm still having trouble with my anubias leaves going yellow.
Following suggestion I moved to shade for a while but not getting better( see pic) and also noticed another plant has nice new growth leaves but they are now curling up and have holes near edges. 
I have upped the fert dosage of flourish complete but not sure what else to try.?
I keep looking at the bottle of easycarbo I bought, but do not know if dosing liquid carbon would be a wise?


15g tank 15w t8 w/reflector


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

The yellow stains indicate iron deficiency.
The brown put on the sheet in the foreground are probably eaten by snails. This can then continue to rot. Also the round hole.
This is dangerous. If the decay reaches the heart leaf, the plant can make no more leaves. Better remove the rotten parts


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

I had the same problem, I thought it because of my low light set-up, I moved my Anubias,
(it's growing on a rock ) up higher toward the light,sitting now on some driftwood.
I also got some Flourish Iron and treated all my plants, trimmed all the funky leaves off,
everybody seems happy now the plant looks good. I also bought some tabs here @ AQ from
TROYVC and that also helped my other plants.


----------



## @thepuzzlemonkey (Nov 5, 2014)

So an iron supplement is the answer? Over and above flourish complete?
Also, I am sorry Arthur7, i do not understand the comment "The brown put on the sheet in the foreground are probably eaten by snails"
Thanks guys,


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

he means the holes in the leaf in the foreground, possibly a fern, is full of holes and rotting, possibly from snails eating them


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

https://www.aquasabi.de/marke/compo/compo-fetrilon-13-eisenduenger-edta-chelat-20-g


----------

